# getropin



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

i see there is plenty of people using rips, kigs and hyge but has anybody tried getropin???? i dont see anyone mention this gh is it a new lab????


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

BUMP?????????????


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I will be trying it in the new year, I had spoke to one fella and he had been on Dr lins before the Ge and said he felt no difference between the two, but he had not been on the Ge's for more than about 3 weeks.


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah taking them at the moment - used about 60uis so far after running a 100ui hyges (not the 100ui kit, went half on a kit of 200ui)

Getting mild CTS in the morning after taking them - currently running 10uis before bed on the day i train but only on the main workouts, so about 3 times a week

cant say im noticing huge amounts, but im not using it for that as its being ran for a shoulder problem


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

for about 7 weeks i was running 6ius a day and was just getting a tingling sensation every now and then in my hands and everything seemed fine so i uped it to 10ius and bloody hell then i knew about it i could hardly sleep with the pain in my hands! it was like the worst pins and needles constantly in my hands. my hands felt and looked massive and could not grip or type it was agony!!!!!!

still doesnt seem to be many people using getropin

i know its no way of gauging how good the hgh is but it must be ok to get the side effects

i am now back down to 3ius


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

just realisd id already posted in your other thread about it - sorry!

10ius ED i imagine would cause that, never went above 5ui ED but ive now started GHRP2 along side so i imagine there might be abit more to come ........


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah no worries!!! only looks like there is 3 of us using it anyway


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Have used it a good few times,it comes from the same makers of the pin wheel hygetropin.it's gtg.


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

Anthony83 said:


> Have used it a good few times,it comes from the same makers of the pin wheel hygetropin.it's gtg.


was beginning to think there was not much of this stuff about after over 100 views and only 3 people who have used or heard about it


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I have heard of it but never used it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have used it many times, very good GH made by the original makers of hyge(pinwheel)......


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> I have used it many times, very good GH made by the original makers of hyge(pinwheel)......


thanks Paul,

am struggling with the cts its a killer but thats my own fault for not starting off on a low dose and ramping up! am back down to 3ius ed after being on 10ius ed but still cant butter my toast etc so shall i go right down to 1iu? or have a break and start again once gone? how long does it last for any advice?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd would stay at the 3iu.it will subside in a few wks.3iu is a fairly low dose.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As you know CTS are side effect of to much growth for your body to handle if the side effect continues for more than 4-5 days then reduce it more, 3iu dose is high for some and low for others......


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Ive just started on 1st time gh use at 2iu a day been about 2 and a half week and im getting gts lightly so i will stay on this for a while maybe a month,

I got very bad cts using cjc & ghrp 6 so bad i couldnt open my fingers.

Paul, If you suffer sides on low doses does that mean in general you could use a lower dose to get results ?


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

I used Getropin about a year ago after switching from Hyges. Used the same dose (@10ius) and didn't get the same degree of pins and needles in hands. I felt generally better on Hyges. Now using Rips (@10ius) and find them about the same as Getropin but not as good as Hyges. Hope this helps....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Mr H said:


> i see there is plenty of people using rips, kigs and hyge but has anybody tried getropin???? i dont see anyone mention this gh is it a new lab????


Rips and Kigs are just repackaged Generics, would always stick with Hyges or better yet Getropins. I know alot of lads on Getro's and their loving them to bits. Think im starting up again after NYs on the Getros, just a low dose, 4iu's EOD for overall well being and cosmetic effects.


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

think i will see how it goes with 3ius till the end of the week!!! so does this mean i have to stay on 3??? is that the dose for me then or is it right over time i can slowly increase the dose up to 5iu??


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

As soon as your body gets use to the extra gh your injecting ull be able to up it.I can use 10iu a day with no problems now,even though when I started I'd get very bad pains from 4iu


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

Anthony83 said:


> As soon as your body gets use to the extra gh your injecting ull be able to up it.I can use 10iu a day with no problems now,even though when I started I'd get very bad pains from 4iu


ok thanks, but over what kind of time period should i up the ius?? up it 1iu ever 4 weeks or longer??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ou should go by how you feel no one can tell you when to up it mate....


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> ou should go by how you feel no one can tell you when to up it mate....


ok Paul thanks for the advice.

i am so looking forward to clearing the CTS its so bloody painful


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I've never suffered from CTS at any dose of GH? Does everyone get it? I've ran 2 different types Hygetrophin and Getrophin.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate not everyone gets it at the doses normally ran for BB...

i don't get it to the degree some do although i can feel it if i double or treble my amounts....i have used pretty much every brand going


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

That's good to know then. I tried to run a GH blast only managed 3 days but still no CTS just struggled to do day to day stuff due to the tiredness etc.


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> no mate not everyone gets it at the doses normally ran for BB...
> 
> i don't get it to the degree some do although i can feel it if i double or treble my amounts....i have used pretty much every brand going


so once gone and feel its ok to up the ius as soon as i get the tingling in my hands is that the sign to reduce again as really dont want to go through this again


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

am much happier now i am down to just 2ius however still hsve tingling sensations in my hands when using them but i can stick that compared to the agony i was in!!!


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

also just been reading into cts and it seems i may have everything going against me regarding getting the symtoms on a low dose as i work with vibrating tools everyday as well as using hand tools, working in the cold and wet and my right hand thats been killing me the most i have a screw fixation pin in my wrist for a bad fracture i got years ago...........


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Very good gh imo......


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Very good gh imo......


oh yeah and the fact it is good gh


----------

